# PRESS RELEASE: DIRECTV and Sunbeam reach an agreement



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

> DIRECTV Reaches Agreement for Sunbeam to Restore Boston and Miami Stations
> 
> EL SEGUNDO, Calif.--(BUSINESS WIRE)-- DIRECTV released the following statement today:
> 
> ...


Good news for everyone in Boston and Miami!


----------



## JimMariner (Sep 19, 2007)

It's about time they all got thier act togehter, it's been a horrible experience for my wife missing her Americal Idol !!  

And me when Fringe is on too 

Thank You DTV for reaching a resolution that gives us back our Local FOX Channel here in South Florida !!


----------



## SteveHas (Feb 7, 2007)

Glad to have NBC back on my dvr if only for SNL. But truth be told, I was at the point where I simply didn't care any more. The experience showed me that I never watch NBC anymore.
Having said a ll that, I am sick of programing providers holding up ANY distribution service with these outrageous demands for price increases.
This sh$& has to stop.
The FCC can stop four letter words making the air waves, but they can't do anything about this crud?!


----------



## NR4P (Jan 16, 2007)

Thanks for sharing Stuart.


----------



## jkal25 (Aug 27, 2007)

So any news on the agreement? Where did they finally end up in terms of the increase? DTV said Sunbeam was looking for 300%, so how much did they get?

I thought it was funny that Sunbeam wanted fair market value for transmission of their signal, but since it's off-air, wouldn't that be free? Transmission to me is free.

Just curious if anyone knew...


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

jkal25 said:


> So any news on the agreement? Where did they finally end up in terms of the increase? DTV said Sunbeam was looking for 300%, so how much did they get?
> 
> I thought it was funny that Sunbeam wanted fair market value for transmission of their signal, but since it's off-air, wouldn't that be free? Transmission to me is free.
> 
> Just curious if anyone knew...


Good question, but so far I've never seen a definitive post about the actuals. Not holding my breath, either.....

Welcome to DBSTalk!

:welcome_s


----------



## Gloria_Chavez (Aug 11, 2008)

jkal25 said:


> So any news on the agreement? Where did they finally end up in terms of the increase? DTV said Sunbeam was looking for 300%, so how much did they get?
> 
> I thought it was funny that Sunbeam wanted fair market value for transmission of their signal, but since it's off-air, wouldn't that be free? Transmission to me is free.
> 
> Just curious if anyone knew...


My educated guess.

Sunbeam cited the Fox Broadcasting deal with Cablevision of about one year ago, and "settled" for 50 cents a month, going to 1 dollar a month by year 5 of the contract.


----------



## gilviv (Sep 18, 2007)

JimMariner said:


> It's about time they all got thier act togehter, it's been a horrible experience for my wife missing her Americal Idol !!
> 
> And me when Fringe is on too
> 
> Thank You DTV for reaching a resolution that gives us back our Local FOX Channel here in South Florida !!


Nice avatar! :hurah:



jkal25 said:


> So any news on the agreement? Where did they finally end up in terms of the increase? DTV said Sunbeam was looking for 300%, so how much did they get?
> 
> I thought it was funny that Sunbeam wanted fair market value for transmission of their signal, but since it's off-air, wouldn't that be free? Transmission to me is free.
> 
> Just curious if anyone knew...


Where was the FCC in all of this?


----------



## jasonblair (Sep 5, 2006)

DirecTV reaches agreement with Sunbeam? That means I can get DirecTV on my coffee pot now?!?!?


----------



## iceman2a (Dec 30, 2005)

jasonblair said:


> DirecTV reaches agreement with Sunbeam? That means I can get DirecTV on my coffee pot now?!?!?


No, but you will be able to brew K cups with the "New DTV/TIVO" DVR :lol:


----------



## Stuart Sweet (Jun 19, 2006)

When it releases in 3.5 years 

Seriously, the terms of the agreement are closed, I'm sure; both sides want to say they won.


----------



## gilviv (Sep 18, 2007)

You guys should tour!:lol:!rolling


----------



## JimMariner (Sep 19, 2007)

gilviv said:


> Nice avatar! :hurah:


Yeah, Marvin and me go way back


----------



## JimMariner (Sep 19, 2007)

Stuart Sweet said:


> When it releases in 3.5 years
> 
> Seriously, the terms of the agreement are closed, I'm sure; both sides want to say they won.


Yeah, no doubt Stuart, they both want their customers to think they were the good guys in all this. And that they did it all for us 

We may never get the exact details of the deal for some time to come.


----------



## trainman (Jan 9, 2008)

iceman2a said:


> No, but you will be able to brew K cups with the "New DTV/TIVO" DVR :lol:


Wrong Sunbeam. Ever noticed that your DVR sometimes gets hot enough to toast bread?


----------



## iceman2a (Dec 30, 2005)

Funny how no one in my house cared until Monday when it dawned on them that the SuperBowl was chnl 7. I played along for a while, then showed them how to change the input on the TV from SAT to TV! After the game I could probbably revove chnl 7 from the guide and no one would notice!


----------



## Laxguy (Dec 2, 2010)

Does either the content provider or re-broadcaster have to file terms with the FCC? Still doesn't mean we get to know the terms, but wondering how closely the FCC follows these negotiations.


----------



## JMII (Jan 19, 2008)

Darn I was hoping DTV would switch us over to the FOX station out of West Palm Beach instead of giving us stupid WSVN Miami back. I only watch Sunday nights for the cartoons anyway.


----------



## kc1ih (May 22, 2004)

DTV can’t just switch to an out-of-market station, there are rules on this. And the rules come from Congress, not the FCC. The FCC only enforces the rules.


----------



## JimMariner (Sep 19, 2007)

*My Official Email from DTV on this*








So Much info in this, ​


----------



## dogs31 (Feb 27, 2006)

I heard that Jack Bauer was involved in the deal. He told Sunbeam they had 24 hours to comply with Directv demands or else he'd torture them. :>)


----------



## jhillestad (Jan 13, 2007)

WSVN is a joke , I was hoping DTV would kick them off the lineup . I wish I could just get the Fox national feed instead of that crappy wsvn.


----------



## Elephanthead (Feb 3, 2007)

I thought this was an announcement to put DTV on my blender!


----------

